# airbrush foundation questions



## mommys-makeup (Sep 10, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody here could answer a few questions I have had since I first heard about airbrush and since many pros here use airbrush I thought someone could finally help me, what better place than here! Anyway here goes...

1. When it's sprayed can it get in a persons eyes/nose mouth etc?
2. When it's sprayed do you leave it like that or do you then have to blend with a separate brush?
3. Does it go on before or after eye application/makeup
4. Do you still have to set with powder?
5. How in the world do you apply airbrush e/s and or blush?
6. And finally do you have to use a special kind of foundation made especially for airbrush system or can you use with any foundation. (obviously not Temptu since it comes with it's own little foundation bullets) but a system like Luminess for example that you can poor in drops of foundation).

Thanx everyone for your help!!


----------



## enflmdphnx (Sep 11, 2010)

1. The person closes their eyes and mouth and you usually ask them to not breathe in for the few seconds you're in the area.
2. It blends itself, but you can go over it with a brush if you need to even any areas out.
3. This comes down to preference.
4. Sometimes. Usually the airbrush foundation sets itself.
5. The same way you do the foundation LOL
6. The Temptu system with the airpods is new and isn't what professional makeup artists use. Temptu has a pro site if you want to see their normal compressor, etc. But some foundations can be thinned out and can be run through the gun, others can't. Pretty sure most people just use airbrush ones like OCC, Kett, Temptu, etc.

HTH!


----------



## marajode (Sep 11, 2010)

I use the Dinair compressor and foundation for personal use..  

Like the above said, there is no need, but if quick enough a brush can blend mistakes.  (mistakes that usually don't occur after practice, btw)

As far as setting, there is no need using airbrush, except for personal preference.  I use sometimes, a silica powder, like the MUFE HD, or other such, simply around nose or other area that might be oily.   

There are some videos on the airbrush sites, as well as tutorials on youtube, about eye, blush, countour, hilight, eyebrow, etc.
It comes with practice, and it all depends on how far away the airbrush gun is held, how much pressure, etc.   There are colors on the sites to choose from.  The reason I personally did not want the Temptu is that I like blending individual colors, for foundation, and the other makeup.


It's a lot of fun learning about it the techniques, and all the things that airbrushing can be used for.  When I got mine, I basically wanted to start airbrushing everything within reach.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 11, 2010)

OH my gosh you guys were sooo helpful!! Thanx for replying!!! as for applying the e/s and cheeks, lol, I mean because I assume you have to be so precise or the gun itself sprays in narrow mists? do I make sense? lol? that's why I cant comprehend spraying on e/s, but I will take up your advice and look it up on youtube!! thanx again guys!!!


----------



## LC (Sep 12, 2010)

1. When it's sprayed can it get in a persons eyes/nose mouth etc? It can, so I always have my bride or whoever keep her eyes shut the entire time, and then tell her to hold her breath when i'm doing the area around and under her nose
2. When it's sprayed do you leave it like that or do you then have to blend with a separate brush? In my experience, using a brush afterwards makes it look worse
3. Does it go on before or after eye application/makeup? I prefer to do my airbrush after my eyeshadow, simply because if any fallout occurs with the eyeshadow, it would be harder to clean up if there was already foundation on the skin
4. Do you still have to set with powder? I do. 
5. How in the world do you apply airbrush e/s and or blush? just takes practice, but it's the same technique
6. And finally do you have to use a special kind of foundation made especially for airbrush system or can you use with any foundation. (obviously not Temptu since it comes with it's own little foundation bullets) but a system like Luminess for example that you can poor in drops of foundation)? I've heard luminess is one of the worst systems because other foundations screw it up, but if you have a normal airbrush , then you can use any airbrush foundation in it. I even use mac's face and body foundation in it because it's so thin. Temptu also makes regular airbrush foundations (not just the little pods), and I use OCC airbrush foundations.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanx LC!! You were very informative!! By the way I love your video on youtube!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so then basically once you spray that is the finished look, no blending or anything afterwards, got it!!


----------



## LC (Sep 21, 2010)

i still set with powder, and thank you


----------



## aziajs (Sep 21, 2010)

1. When it's sprayed can it get in a persons eyes/nose mouth etc?
*As the others have said, have the person close their eyes and mouth.  Hold their breath a sec.*

2. When it's sprayed do you leave it like that or do you then have to blend with a separate brush?
*When it's sprayed just leave it alone.*

3. Does it go on before or after eye application/makeup
*It depends on your preference.* 

4. Do you still have to set with powder?
*Some you do, some you don't.  Dinair, for example, sets on contact so there is no need to follow up with powder or wait for it to dry.  But other foundations do require them dry and then be set with a powder.*

5. How in the world do you apply airbrush e/s and or blush?
*You do have to be precise.  Dial back the pressure setting on the compressor and get in closer to the face than you would when you apply foundation.  You will have more control and get more precise lines.*

6. And finally do you have to use a special kind of foundation made especially for airbrush system or can you use with any foundation. (obviously not Temptu since it comes with it's own little foundation bullets) but a system like Luminess for example that you can poor in drops of foundation).
*You do have to use airbrush foundation.  Many companies make it.  You have to understand the airbrush system that you have because some foundations are silicone-based and some are water-based, silicone being a thicker consistency which won't go through some guns.  *

Xsparkage has a great series on YouTube explaining airbrushes.  She shows how to apply the makeup and breaks down the fundamentals as well as giving info about several of the most popular airbrush systems on the market.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 22, 2010)

thanx aziajs! I will check out youtube!! I also hadn't thought about the thickness of foundation and certain airbrush guns, you made some great points that I hadn't even thought about!!


----------

